# Gladstone and surrounds



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

Just checking how many people here from gladstone, tannum, boyne etc.

would be good to get a group together for some overnighters/day trips.

drop a post here if your in the area or interested in something in the area.


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Fishcq,

I kayak around the area. Boyne, Benaraby, the dam, marble bar, devils elbow, Baffle Creek, Lillies, wild cattle etc. Always keen to catch up and paddle with someone. send us a message


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

Yep will do, I thought there would of been more interest in the area. Or maybe not everyone has had a chance to check out the forums yet.

so far i've only been to the boyne river, awoonga and the lillys/south trees.

species have been varied, barra, jacks, flathead, barracuda, bream, estuary cod, plenty of catfish, tarpon.

Am really keen to hit the calliope, have fished from devils elbow rock on land and would love to kayak in the area, is there somewhere nearby you can put in?


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Although I don't live down that way anymore I occasionally visit home (Bundaberg) and when I do I usually like to take the yak and go for a fish somewhere down there. Haven't fished too many places up close to Gladstone but am familar with some areas between Gladstone and Bundy (Baffle, Kolan, Agnes/1770). Will be back at Christmas (with the yak hopefully), who knows might even cross paths sometime...still thoroughly enjoy reading about your fishing expeditions though so keep the reports coming.


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

There is a couple of options on where to put the yak in. but it does mean a bit of paddling. I have not had much response from Kayakers around Gladstone unfortunately. BCF Is selling heaps ATM so it may change next year. I won't be out for a couple of weeks as i am going away but we can catch up for a paddle after that if you want.

Thanks bundyboy will keep the post coming. would be good to yak with some AKFF members

Cheers


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I'll be coming back this way around the 10th Jan. maybe will find some time to play between 25thand 28th Dec on my way up.

Sounds like Awoonga is flat, wouldn't mind a guided tour of the Boyne?


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

let me know when your around DRu


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

so who is around this saturday, 3rd or sunday the 4th.

I am available most afternoons and weekends at short notice.

I prefer to go early morning say 5am -10am or later aftrenoon 2 or 3pm-7pm


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

Away This week end. Possibly next


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Pestman said:


> let me know when your around DRu


Thanks heaps.

I am out at norwest island over Christmas. Ferry returns to Gladdie on 7th Jan, So I'd love a local fish on the 8th Jan. I had been thinking of a return visit to Awoonga but doesnt sound worth it at the moment. Not so keen on Monduran, so a river fish as well as meet'n'greet would be fabulous.


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

Setout from Gladstone at around 4am and headed down to baffle for an early fish, it was a bit windy but not too bad and up there the tide is minimal(300mm) or there abouts.

We were on the water at 5:45am, new territory so we paddled downstream with slight breeze at our backs making the drift along the banks nice and easy. The water was clear but cool and only slightly salty, the fishing wasn't action packed but we got a couple of jacks, barra and tarpon.

packed our gear and headed back to gladstone with lunch at miriam vale.

All in all a great trip and good to see new turf, I think on its day this place would go off with plenty of deep holes, rocky ledges and fallen tree snags.


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Where'd you put in mate? I'm eying off the upper reaches of the baffle for a fish over xmas...just can't decide where to put in. There is a good chance of some rain between now and when I'm home...last year it (and most other river around the region) were running a bit fresh so I didn't even wet the yak...hopefully this year will be different.


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

we put in beside the bridge on the agnes/bundy road.

heading from Miriam vale to bundy maybe 20mins down the road. the first concrete bridge over baffle creek.


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice mate. Bummer that I missed a chance to catch up. I got a property at Baffle which i visit as often as I can. I am looking at putting the yak in this weekend. Let me know if ya keen.

Cheers


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

dru said:


> Pestman said:
> 
> 
> > let me know when your around DRu
> ...


Will do Dru. North west is a great spot mate. went camping there alot as kids. Hoping I am available for the 8th


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

So this weekend, not the greatest weatherwise but should be ok up the top ends...

sat?? sun?? anyone?


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

Sounds good for Sunday. Working tomorrow. Where and when?


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

It says thunderstorms for tomorrow..

still keen tho if it looks like its gonna be fine..

no idea on area. keen for anywhere.


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

Well it looks good at the moment, could blow up into storms later today.

how bout the calliope river and put in at that little ramp in the bush near devils elbow?


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry mate only just read this. Thought the weather might have scared you off when I didn't get a reply. I played golf instead. I am still keen to do this safari.


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

yeah i have put in there a couple of times(boat) not the yak..
looks ok.

Your right about the weather, it was crappy.. 3pm would of been ideal tide/time/weather if it didn't rain.. humid as. The jacks were calling my name!!!!


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

Whats everyones plans this weekend..

I think only you(pestman) and I are the only people from Gladstone area lol..


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

Give us a ring if ya keen for a trip. Im in !!!


----------



## Trav (Sep 18, 2009)

Nope I am here at Calliope would be keen to go for a fish in gladstone area and surrounds.


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

someone else.. woot.

we went for a bit of a paddle this afternoon it was pretty quiet...


----------



## Trav (Sep 18, 2009)

I went by foot to wild cattle continued my runs of ducks.


----------



## jimmorro (Oct 9, 2011)

G'day. I also live around Calliope. Went for a trip up the Calliope river this morning from the old bridge to Double creek Calliope river junction.
It is all fresh water above the old bridge. Caught 3 cat fish and had a large barra follow up the Prawnstar lure, was easy over the meter and not in any hurry.
Keen for a few trips after crissy if anyone is interested.


----------



## Trav (Sep 18, 2009)

So guys 27th, 28th, or 29th wanna go fishing? Prob boyne or calliope? Interested.


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

yeah should be around, would be keen for any of those spots.. i had planned to go every day this week. but its been blowing a gale..


----------



## Trav (Sep 18, 2009)

Those are the 3 days i have planned to go fishing gotta go to Bundy for boxing day.

Checked the tides they are low in the afternoon Thinking might go for an arvo session havent fished round these parts much what do you reckon.


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

yep sounds good. I like to go really early for a few hours or late afternoon for a few hours.

Calliope or boyne, calliope is closer for me, i posted a little map above which is not a bad spot.


----------



## Trav (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks good though I'm not familiar with the bush ramp. maybe meet up at the servo at the crossroads On Tuesday or something what do you think will be a good time?

push that out to Wednesday (the wife).


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

Its a little rough probably 4wd required. but ok thursday.. i'll check out the times but probably around 2:30 3pm


----------



## Trav (Sep 18, 2009)

sorry gotta cancel car has shited itself and the other car has no racks.


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

no worries mate, next time.


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

Anyone keen for this afternoon 3pm or so saturday 7th jan.

calliope river or upper boyne.


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

or today sunday, great day atm.. i'm going to head out at 3:30 again


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey guys - got back from the reef yesterday but with a minor hand injury making paddling a problem for a short while. Sorry I missed the chance to catch up. All the best.

btw, if you get a chnace get your arses out to Norwest.


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

Im back in the swing of things after a break.Was at Baffle creek on hols last week got some jack, flathead and whiting. spent most of the time mowing my property though :? . I am thinking of going for a paddle Saturday if anyone is keen? Sunday is out for me. Let me know. looking at putting in at he benaraby bridge.


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

saturday hrm.. i should be available... morning or afternoon? heading up or down from the bridge??


----------



## Trav (Sep 18, 2009)

Im out car still out of action.


----------



## jimmorro (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi All. 
Found I had a free afternoon so I put the PA in near the railway bridge Boyne River and peddled up as war as I could go .
Landed 3 Barra around the 900mm in size.  ;-)


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

very nice...

Thats definately a favourite spot of mine.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

jimmorro said:


> Hi All.
> Found I had a free afternoon so I put the PA in near the railway bridge Boyne River and peddled up as war as I could go .
> Landed 3 Barra around the 900mm in size.  ;-)


Bloody fantastic! Bugger, I nearly put inthere myself but my lilly-livered southern self didnt like the heat. :?

I thought the "turkey shoot"ended when the pro's came in, great fishing.


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice Barra. Hope he went back. LOL

Seem to go better on a low tide so morning will suit me. around 7am ish?????


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

Heading down


----------



## jimmorro (Oct 9, 2011)

Pestman said:


> Nice Barra. Hope he went back. LOL
> 
> Seem to go better on a low tide so morning will suit me. around 7am ish?????


All were nice clean fish but alll released. (saddly)


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

Got humidity, got thunderstorms... got Jacks....

Inlaws arrived today.. dammit!#@#


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

certainly got humidity. lol


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

Pestman,
wanna make it 6am? below the benaraby bridge with a view to head downstream? probably got 1 other interested as well.

let us know. 0416 091 716 or here.

cheers.


----------



## jimmorro (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi All, Took a mate for his first kayak fishing experience and the bugger caught 3 barra and 3 catfish.
My tally was zero. All his fish were caught on the one lure. I put some footage together. Check out this link.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVGarP9X ... detailpage


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks like CQfish and me should have gone upstream on Saturday. No Jacks down stream.


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah a little quiet looks like a good spot tho... I think if we had hung around for another hour we might of got onto something.

thats why they call it fishing and not catching tho.

how about this crappy weather we got now. supposed to continue through the weekend too.


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

Next time  Indoor sports this weekend by the looks


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

weather looks like its gonna start clearing up........


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

anyone doing anything today australia.. i realise its short notice but the weather looks good.

how bout this weekend if it isn't raining


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

Sunday 5.30am Launch at Benaraby if ya keen.


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

sounds like a plan...


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

might give tomorrow a miss with this weather.


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

scared i reckon...


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

went down and had a look at the area. Awoonga is overflowing. there is a lot of run. Rain don't bother me but I think we will be battling the elements.


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

ok. i might head and have a look anyway if its not raining


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

Anyone up for trip this weekend... going to hit the calliope in an hour, same place as the map i posted earlier, gonna paddle down to beecher creek and catch the tide change.

But no plans for sunday if anyone is keen.


----------



## jimmorro (Oct 9, 2011)

Would love to have come along but sadly shift work gets in the way of having fun.  .
Yesterday afternoon I fished the Boyne below the road bridge. The fresh water run was quite strong in places.
Especially where the river shallows. Caught a 1mtr Barra ( my first keeper for the year). Traveled a few klm before a strike.


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

Anyone been yakking lately in the area.. been a bit quiet of late.


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

Work, work work for me. Caught alot of good Barra in the tinnie when the season opened. but no kayaking. will be down Baffle over Easter but that will mowing not kayaking unfortunately. Will have to catch up soon CQ Fish


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

Soooo.. anyone around still..


----------



## Trav (Sep 18, 2009)

Havent been able to make it out or do anything car broke no racks on the missus car getting it all fixed though.


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

well i am heading out to the boyne at 7am tomorrow after work. I should be home around 6am, 1hr to packup get to spot etc.


----------



## Trav (Sep 18, 2009)

Well let us know how you go. Is it still full of catties? A mate and I went down near at benaraby Had about 10 catties in 5 minutes then we pulled the pin and went home.


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi guys. A mate and I are heading up to awoonga next week any reports of barra? We were mainly thinking of heading upstream of pikes crossing. If anyone is around and wants to show us around your welcome to join. 
Cheers jay


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Heading up to awoonga tommorow any Tips or recent reports. 
Cheers jay


----------



## Trav (Sep 18, 2009)

No reports mate prob take some dillys for red claw.


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

Anyone still around?


----------



## Trav (Sep 18, 2009)

yeah, I have roof racks now so I am mobile again, I might think about heading out sat afternoon or sunday morning have alook closer to the day. You have that weekend off?


----------



## youngfisho (Feb 13, 2008)

Well I'm in bundy, have a 4 day awoonga trip planned in 11 days, staying at the boynedale bush camp. feel free to rock up. Pm me if u want further details.

cheers. Andrew


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

yeah nearly every sat arv and sunday.


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

Heading off from gladstone for the boyne at around 5am.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi chaps...

My dad has a hobie PA and needs to be shown the ropes...can anyone help?
He has a serpent electric motor & sounders and crap but has not fitted it...he may need help putting it all on over a day or so but he is mad keen to get it on the water. ..

He is 66 and has recently retired but needs a bit of confidence. ...

Any help or a couple outings would be just what he needs

Regards
Adrian


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

where is he located?


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

Any activity around gladstone.. some of the rivers starting to clear up after the rains.


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

wow this place has died.


----------



## DocTas (Mar 30, 2012)

Are there still active members in gladstone? I've just arrived in the area and will be looking for fishing info and/or partners once we get settled here.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Hope so. It's just such a fantastic yak fishing paradise. I may be up at Christmas. Does someone want to show me the narrows?


----------



## robmcd (Jun 4, 2013)

i fish alot around gladstone


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

well I need to update I haven't posted for a while. Sold my stealth 12 and now have a 2014 hobie PA12. who is keen and when. lets try to get the area rolling again.


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

Dead as


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

yep definately dead


----------

